
One dead after poop transplant gone wrong, FDA warns - moh_maya
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/06/killer-poop-fecal-transplant-patients-death-prompts-fda-to-push-out-warning/
======
howard941
Scary story, possibly important, tainted by diarrhea of puns

